# Nearly there !



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

hi 
things moving along for us .. we just waiting on letter of offer due this week but has been put back to next week which suits fine as have loads of o ther stuff going on this week.

Getting really excited but nervous at the same time. It is such a huge move but one that we are 100% committed to.

Just a quick question re salary .. what is the expected salary of an ex pat with 15 years experience as Civil engineer and now Snr Project Manager. Just would like to have some indication to compare to when we get offer letter. The poistion will be in Toronto.

Thanks for help in advance.


Smiling eyes

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would suggest $85-125k.


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I would suggest $85-125k.


Thanks for that appreciate you getting back. Just want to be comfortable finacially and be able to send a bit of money back here each month to cover a few bits and bobs.

Very excited but quite difficult waiting ... it has been a very long process but know it will be worthwhile in the end of it . How long have you been in Canada. I know I have received posts from you before .. 

Also, I always find it difficult to find my last post etc Is there a particular way to find your last post ... (maybe a stupid question, I know!!)


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi smilingeyes 

The Canadian government has a website that provides a data base where you can search for information about working in Canada. It includes job qualifications and wages per community in Canada. You'll see the green tab Explore Careers on the right & if you click on "By wages & outlooks" you'll be able to view wages per profession and location. 

Working in Canada


It always takes a while to get to know your way around a forum! If you click on your username, you'll be taken to your profile page. Once there, you'll see a series of tabs .... click on Statistics - then click on view all posts made by smilingeyes.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

still waiting on letter of offer . has been verbally confirmed but has not come through uet. is this the norm. is extremely stressful waiting for offer / contract to come through. Any advice any one ?


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hang on In there Smilingeyes
Hope you hear soon.
I can't believe we are already here!! It is crazy to be posting on this site from Toronto.
Great so far, you will love it!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Get used to it, things are often moving at a slower pace here. ;-)


----------

